# So my ducks were attacked again, here's their get better soon gift



## secuono (May 19, 2012)

They were attacked by a gray fox last week. 2 dead babies, 3 dead adults and one severely injured, but fighting to live. 
Today, I put up the big pool and the adults won't leave it. 
Babies have 4 kiddy pools.


----------



## Cricket (May 19, 2012)

Did the fox get through that fence?!  They look happy now!


----------



## secuono (May 19, 2012)

Fox found a gap in the secondary fence and went for them. Foxes kill and leave bodies, do not believe they take what they kill, all lies. 
Added more hot wire strands to the 100ft squared yard, hoping that keeps them out and away from the 2nd fowl fence. 
Dogs and cats live behind the chain link the pic was taken. On the fowl side there is chain link and then 2x3in wire that is a total of 6ft tall. Back is 2 boards, 2ft woven wire on bottom and then 4 strands of hot evened over it. Other side is 6 strands of barbed wire and so far just 5 strands of hot wire.


----------

